# Cat Vs. Window Screen



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, I have been posting recently about my new adopted stray. He is used to living outdoors but has been very well behaved indoors....but I have a slight problem. I sometimes open my windows (which are screened) for my kitties to sit in and enjoy the smells and sights of the outdoors...well new kitty enjoys it for a moment then tries to climb the screen for an escape route outside. I can't leave him in a room near an opened window or he does this. I keep a water bottle handy for when he starts and give him a little squirt to let him know its not okay to do that.

So do you think I should keep up with the water bottle and training him not to destroy my screens or should I not open the windows for him yet? He still pines everyday to go outside but it has only been a week since his move indoors and I want to do this right.

Thanks all for any suggestions...  

Nerina~


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

check with a hardware store they sell screens that are supposed to be cat proof.


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd say stick with the water. Let him sit in the window to get some fresh air. After a while maybe the scent of the great outdoors will be enough for him. Just give him a squirt when he starts scratching. Or look into the cat proof screen *nklincoln* mentioned.
Good luck =)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If a cat's nails are well-clipped, he can't hook the screen to climb it or rip it.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

nklincoln said:


> check with a hardware store they sell screens that are supposed to be cat proof.


Yes! My mom bought one for her screen door because our cats and my sister's cats climb when they visit her...and my sister's 9 pound cat Spidermans all over that sucker and NOTHING. It's amazing.


----------



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks all...he is getting a bit better about it but if I need to I will look into those screens....

Silly cats!

Nerina~


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you don't want to replace the screens in your storm windows with pet screen, then another idea is to make a temporary second screen on a frame that fits in the open window from the inside.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

I was going to suggest replacing the fiberglass screen with aluminum screening. Now I am not sure if that is the same as cat-proof screening or not. However I do know that aluminum screening is very resistant to cats!  The downside is that it is more difficult to install than fiberglass screening.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I replaced all my window screens with aluminum last spring and now I have only two very small claw punctures - one on the front door screen, and one on the patio door screen. They've been holding up very well.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Move to an area where your cat can go outside when he wants - that's what we did and our cats LOVE IT!

I'd never confine a cat or dog 100% to inside - seen how "nuts" other people's pets get when they do that to them. They go "stir crazy" just like people do.


----------

